# Jon Boat Plug



## saggyman (May 10, 2015)

Just got my first Alumacraft 1448 V jon boat. The plug hole on the outside looks to be smashed down and more oval looking. Does everyone plug these on the inside of the boat or on the outside? Just curious if mine is damaged


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 10, 2015)

You got a pic?


----------



## Johnny (May 10, 2015)

Can't really understand what you mean with - - *Are you suppose to be these plugs on the inside or is mine defective?*
It is supposed to be round - a round rubber plug goes into it from the outside.
if it is dented or oval, it will probably leak.

photos ??


----------



## saggyman (May 10, 2015)

Plug won't fit here since it's oval:






Fits from the inside:





I've only had v-hulls in the past and always plugged from the outside. Do all the jon guys plug on the inside of the boat?


----------



## gillhunter (May 10, 2015)

I have the same situation on my Alumacraft 1648. I think it's pretty typical for these models. Put the plug on the inside. Never had a problem.


----------



## Insanity (May 10, 2015)

Same problem here to. I always do mine on the inside anyway. Be my luck a stick would pull it out, on the outside.


----------



## earl60446 (May 10, 2015)

Yep, inside is always better. Keep a spare one near there too.
Tim


----------



## saggyman (May 10, 2015)

That's what I figured 

Thanks


----------



## Ringo Steele (May 11, 2015)

Yep, that type is supposed to be plugged from the inside. As stated previously, keep a spare. Also, I have mine on a leash (small chain about a foot long) connected to the transom knee brace, so it can't get lost or forgotten. I use the kind on the right that the handle flips to tighten:


----------



## HeavyHook (May 11, 2015)

MV 1448 here and I plug on the inside. I use the same as posted above with the flip handle - I also have mine attached within a foot so I cannot lose it etc. I also have a spare within a couple feet also.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 12, 2015)

Keep in mind that the snugness (is that a word?) is adjustable. If you have the lever type you can tighten or loosen the nut to make it fit better.


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 13, 2015)

1232 Alumacraft here. Agree with most said above. Plug from inside due to the welds on the outside. I use the snap ring lever style. Hardest part is remembering to put it in. :lol:


----------



## Southern Appal (May 13, 2015)

Plug on the inside, with a leash.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 13, 2015)

Done it both ways. I put mine on the outside now because they are easier to get to.


----------



## Knee Deep (May 13, 2015)

Inside


----------



## xXOnyxXx (May 13, 2015)

my tracker plugs from the outside but my lowe plugs from the inside ..... don't really much matter so long as its plugged.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 13, 2015)

Isn't anyone worried that the lever can be disengaged by trolling through some submerged branches or something if it is mounted outside?


----------



## Zum (May 14, 2015)

sonny.barile said:


> Isn't anyone worried that the lever can be disengaged by trolling through some submerged branches or something if it is mounted outside?


Nope...I have two drain plugs, 1 on the inside and the other goes on the outside...couldn't put both on the inside unless I cut the floor out.


----------



## trapsteve (May 17, 2015)

My 18' polar kraft is the same way plug on the inside with a leash on it.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 17, 2015)

Leash is a smart idea......


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 18, 2015)

Ha! Let my buddy help me unstrap and launch the boat yesterday. My boat has two plugs, one on each side of the tunnel....on a leash hanging outside of the boat. We got to the fishing hole and I look back and saw all this water in the boat. I immediately knew he didn't put the plug in on his side. At that is why I don't like people helping me with lauch prep or squaring the boat away before we hit the highway.

#-o


----------



## Ictalurus (May 18, 2015)

Keep it on the inside if you can. You can reach it and drain your boat on plane if needed.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 18, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> Keep it on the inside if you can. You can reach it and drain your boat on plane if needed.



Not on all boats. You can't reach mine on plane....you can barely reach them period from the inside of the boat. Definitely can't reach them from the forward helm. (had a vision of Stretch Armstrong)


----------



## Ictalurus (May 18, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Ictalurus said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it on the inside if you can. You can reach it and drain your boat on plane if needed.
> ...




No doubt! Would be a hellavu 6 foot dash to get back to the console to hit the throttle!


----------



## jethro (May 19, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Ha! Let my buddy help me unstrap and launch the boat yesterday. My boat has two plugs, one on each side of the tunnel....on a leash hanging outside of the boat. We got to the fishing hole and I look back and saw all this water in the boat. I immediately knew he didn't put the plug in on his side. At that is why I don't like people helping me with lauch prep or squaring the boat away before we hit the highway.
> 
> #-o



You and I sound alike. I don't work well with others- they always disappoint me.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 19, 2015)

jethro said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Let my buddy help me unstrap and launch the boat yesterday. My boat has two plugs, one on each side of the tunnel....on a leash hanging outside of the boat. We got to the fishing hole and I look back and saw all this water in the boat. I immediately knew he didn't put the plug in on his side. At that is why I don't like people helping me with lauch prep or squaring the boat away before we hit the highway.
> ...



People think I'm a ass because I don't like them to help. Maybe I need to break it down for them....look...I do this 4 times a week...half the time in the dark....I have a system....it will take twice as long for you to help me (aka get in my way) than it would if I just do it by myself. I will back the trailer down to the water's edge...I'll let you back it the rest of the way so you can feel useful.


----------

